
Does Silicon Valley have a racism problem? - altstar
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/does-silicon-valley-have-a-racism-problem
======
victorhugo31337
Yes, next question.

~~~
profeta
but let's blame it on a "pipeline problem"

